

Ask HN: Simplest tool to build a web app - hashg

My friend wanted to build a light weight web app with a database as back end. Should be easy to maintain and host. Core of it should be immune to SQL Injections, XSS and DOS attacks. mostly it will be used with in a organization.
======
ErrantX
How long is a piece of string?

Seriously though I would say PHP plus MySQL and Memcache for scaling. With a
reasonably modern framework like Kohana PHP you can build stuff pretty quickly
on dirt cheap, no brainer hardware. :)

As to XSS/DOS etc. that is down to your code and to the server setup -
somewhat difficult.

~~~
hashg
Kohana, Codeigniter...how good is libraries/plugin support on these.. Any
other competitors?

~~~
ErrantX
pretty solid. You get plenty of the basics (ORM, session handling etc) with
the core package and there are a whole load of community built libraries
(projects.kohanaphp.com)

I couldn't comment on CI too much: I stopped using it around 18 months ago.

------
narendranag
I've been using Codeigniter - a PHP framework. It's very very well documented
-- you have to read the documentation to see how good it is. And the input
class is very good at handling most XSS/SQL Injection type attacks.

------
digamber_kamat
You can try Kohana.

